# goin rate for used chicken house trusses?



## sea trout (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello does anyone have idea on what used chicken house trusses are goin for now?


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 1, 2016)

last ones I saw were about $45-$55 if I remember right.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 1, 2016)

I would check prices for new ones before I bought used .&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## gunnurse (Feb 1, 2016)

If you are going to salvage them, or before you handle them use respiratory protection. Histoplasmosis is a big deal.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 2, 2016)

Wood that size would likely be $75 each new


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2016)

I paid $40 each for my 40' wide used chicken house trusses for my 40'x60' pole barn.

The new trusses for my 40'x67'-3" shop will be $4,900. That is for 2' centers and a 4/12 pitch.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok, I am going to have to be the one to ask what is the deal with chicken house trusses?  

Only because I am curious as I am mulling over building a storage/workshop behind my house at some point in the near future.

Is there something unique about them or is it just that they are commonly available for used prices, due to a lot of demolition going on?


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 3, 2016)

Oldstick said:


> they are commonly available for used prices, due to a lot of demolition going on?



I think you got it


----------



## safebuilder (Feb 5, 2016)

i bought some last year for $25 each


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks!! My sis in law bought an old chicken farm and her plans are to demolition the chicken houses and build human houses. 
Wife and I want to build a barn this winter and we might get some good deals from the chicken house trusses, maybe some tin too not sure.


----------

